# Just a Heads Up



## Morningowl (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! This is not point to anyone particularly just trend I have noticed over last few days. 
When a player opens their town to the community, They most likely do it either, openly posting a dodo code or sends a private message of the dodo code. I am not saying one way is better then these other just a heads up to keep in mind.

Openly Posting the dodo code
1. The code can be seen and used by anyone not just member of this forum. According to now viewing of just this sub forum its typical between 150 - 200 people just in this area at any given moment(take that as you will) 
2.The host in this case doesn't have control over who come or goes or who is next to come. 
3. This way is more chaotic and could be frustrating for players who wants to visit because they don't how many people are trying to get in at the same as them plus to arrive at another island no one can be on their nook phone or speaking to anyone. That can very hard to control in these situation especially in cases of selling and buying.

Private messaging the dodo code 
1. Typically the host will ask for you to post your islander's name and Island name. Then they will message you the dodo code. 
2. The host has a more active role in who is coming and going. It varies by host how many they let in at once and rules they may set up
3. This way is more control and structural, there may be a waiting depending on how host does it but it is limited it to just members of this forum. 

I understand wanting to let be open to anyone freely but I also understand wanting the more control and less chaos. 

Hope everyone is having fun and luck with items/turnips


----------



## jozial (Mar 31, 2020)

I do not list an open dodo code anymore as it is absolute chaos and some people are incredibly discourteous - as in , not closing conversation/inventory/etc windows, and letting people come in or leave "quiety", which causes everyone to lose their saved progress. If you want to be helpful, let in 1-3 people in at a time, with the same dodo code.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 31, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Jhin (Mar 31, 2020)

Adding on, from personal experience with an open dodo code I've actually had numerous people come in and do things I've asked them not to do in my posts, such as taking fruit or picking my hybrids. I've even had repeat offenders, same names and islands. But due to the open code, I couldn't figure out their TBT username to leave a negative wifi review - didn't want to risk giving an innocent random who happened to be viewing the thread a bad rating.

However, every time I've PM'd codes personally and asked for names+islands, nobody ignores the rules I set out


----------



## Tanyana (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, and the problem with open codes is - people can steal your stuff! Every time a person arrives on the island, the game saves - so with open islands, up to 8 people can arrive at once. So if one person steals high value items (for example nook miles items like your pool) then you can't even stop them when the game saves and the person leaves your island with your stuff! Unfortunately this has happened to somebody on here, and it's awful! Some people are just that dishonest, also in nice games. Be careful, everybody!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 31, 2020)

Something I realized is that guests can view this site too so if somebody publicly posts a Dodo code it can be disastrous since its basically increasing your chances of multiple random people trying to visit your island.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 31, 2020)

people cant pick up place items right? just dropped?


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 31, 2020)

jozial said:


> I do not list an open dodo code anymore as it is absolute chaos and some people are incredibly discourteous - as in , not closing conversation/inventory/etc windows, and letting people come in or leave "quiety", which causes everyone to lose their saved progress. If you want to be helpful, let in 1-3 people in at a time, with the same dodo code.



What do you mean by "letting people come in or leave quietly?" if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## icyii (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree - for safety reasons, in the future when I open my island, I'll make sure to PM dodo codes instead of leaving it in the forum out in the open. I only have a few hybrids and I need to protect them haha


----------



## Tako (Apr 1, 2020)

LaceGloves said:


> What do you mean by "letting people come in or leave quietly?" if you don't mind me asking.



I witnessed this happening while visiting someone's island last night.

There was a visitor who was using the changing room at the Able Sisters' and refused to stop even when we got multiple prompts to close all conversations to allow a new person to enter.

It happened again when someone on the same island was trying to leave, but the same visitor still refused to close their conversation. The player who trying to leave eventually "left quietly", which meant that they just closed their game on the Switch. This cuts the connection completely, allowing them to return back to their island when they start the game again. But at the same time, all other players on the island were kicked off. =/


----------



## baroqueout (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah, I've had a real problem trying to visit people who have open Dodo codes, _especially_ if they've posted the code for folks to come visit their Able's shop.

There's the issue with people coming and going constantly, which is disruptive and doesn't let anyone actually shop, like everyone mentioned. But also people are so rude in the shop itself? Everyone crowds the dressing room door, and the moment you exit, they all spam A to get in and push you out of the way, even if you had more shopping to do. When you have 8 people doing that, it's just sheer chaos.


----------



## Tako (Apr 1, 2020)

baroqueout said:


> Everyone crowds the dressing room door, and the moment you exit, they all spam A to get in and push you out of the way, even if you had more shopping to do. When you have 8 people doing that, it's just sheer chaos.



This especially!  People are always crowding the changing room!

As a rule of thumb, I'll always make it a point to buy one set of outfits, leave, and go to the back of the queue if I wanted to buy more stuff. Most of the time, the other visitors would follow suit once I start doing this, but there will always be some who will hog the room for multiple purchases.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah I posted a public Dodo code once and it was crazy. I also don’t like the thought of random people browsing the forum that aren’t even members coming to my island


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

Another thought- 
Reviews always help! If you enjoyed the experience no matter if host or visitor leave a good review! I might help others


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 4, 2020)

I know I've been passive about this thread kind of letting it be but last few days keep reading about poop people(I will not understand the time and money spend to be poop in animal crossing ) .
I think there has been good point added onto this thread.
Also dodo codes are an improvement from previous games, it nice that you can have visitors over that can't use shovels or axes or make you lose flowers definitely.  Most people are not poop but there still a chance in certain situations. Another keep in mind People can still run through flowers losing the tops(luckily grow back woo!), pick fruits(luckily those grow back too) and pick up drop items(something to triple check if going to open your town)


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 5, 2020)

Boop!


----------



## TastyBells (Apr 5, 2020)

Good points everyone. I like to leave my game on and open for people to visit when I go to do stuff during the day. Yes - it is kind of annoying to have constant arrivals and departures - but it seems to come in waves and if people are patient they can still get in and shop.

If I am around when I make my code public I like to hide my code once I've got around four people in to give them some time to shop and enjoy the town. Then reopen later.

I have never had a negative experience with visitors with probably around 70 people visiting. Common sense not to leave items such as leaves and materials around if people who you don't know are coming over.

Also I love how people have give and take sections or free stuff sections.

Also, fruit and flowers grow back so no big deal there.


----------

